# I really need to vent!



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

OK so my next door neighbor has this dog... its some type of mutt apparently a valleybull dog/beagle/rottweiler and god knows what else. Its about a year and a half old... It has never seen a vet, has no shots, is not fixed and has no real training... Well he barks at everything that moves outside whether he is outside or not ( I will add when he is outside he is on a 5ft chain attached to the deck when they have a 5ft fully fenced back yard). And I walk Penny around our block and up the street infront of our houses, and also do training in the front yard and up and down my drive way so whenever Im out there their dog goes balistic! Today Penny was making more great strides in her training and their dog was out there just barking its head off, and my neighbor comes out and tells me to stop walking in front of their house and "provoking" their dog! Are they kidding me! My puppy never even gives this dog a second look, and its not my fault they have an out of control beast. Part of his problem I know for a fact is that he has NEVER, EVER been for a walk in his life, he has never left that property, so no wonder he freaks when he sees Penny and me... I have no plans on changing our routine, and if they dont like it then I dont know what else to tell them because they caused this themselves. Sorry for such a long post Im just so angry right now! But this just angers me and its sad to think that so many people get a dog and never do anything with it and let it get like that.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd call your local council, animal welfare, the police, that dog deserves so much better. Poor thing!!! 
Stuff your neighbour, sounds like a moron. I wouldn't be able to help myself, they would cop an earful from me. These are the sorts of people that need chaining for a few weeks too see how they like it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I would check with local animal control, both for the dogs sake and peace and quiet for you. Its cruel treatment to keep a dog chained. Its also illegible, at least where I am, to not have the dog vacinated - especially rabies.

Just my 02


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

theres an old saying in regards to your neighbor, "you cant fix stupid', (wait a minute) that was judge judy, if it were me i would not change your routine, I would use it as a training aid for Penny


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish I could call AC but here in Nova Scotia ( **** Comment removed by ADMIN ****) it was recently decided that the gov't was no longer going to be funding the animal welfare division so there will be no more animal cruelty investigations or support so animals being abused and mistreated and neglected have absolutely no help now they just have to continue suffering  So I really have no one to call... I had called the cops on my neighbor already this winter because this dog has the short thin coat of a bull dog and it was -23C outside without the windchill and he was outside on that tiny chain for hours with NO shelter at all and I had went over to her house and asked her to please bring the dog in she said and I quote " he is a dog he wont freeze to death". So I called the police and they said they are not going to concern themselves with such a matter, so I doubt they would be concerned about him barking or being on a short chain. so I feel like there is nothing I can do


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'd still call the 1-888 #, they haven't completely disbanded the SPCA yet, just no funding in the future budget.

Being a proud maritimer, there's no reason to refer to it (**** Comment removed by ADMIN ****), trying living in NB, it is what it is every province/state has it's struggles right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> OK so my next door neighbor has this dog... its some type of mutt apparently a valleybull dog/beagle/rottweiler and god knows what else. Its about a year and a half old... It has never seen a vet, has no shots, is not fixed and has no real training... Well he barks at everything that moves outside whether he is outside or not ( I will add when he is outside he is on a 5ft chain attached to the deck when they have a 5ft fully fenced back yard). And I walk Penny around our block and up the street infront of our houses, and also do training in the front yard and up and down my drive way so whenever Im out there their dog goes balistic! Today Penny was making more great strides in her training and their dog was out there just barking its head off, and my neighbor comes out and tells me to stop walking in front of their house and "provoking" their dog! ... I have no plans on changing our routine, and if they dont like it then I dont know what else to tell them because they caused this themselves. Sorry for such a long post Im just so angry right now! But this just angers me and its sad to think that so many people get a dog and never do anything with it and let it get like that.


I have a neighbor that does exactly what you are doing to me and it drives me nuts. I think it is rude and annoying that she walks her dog in front and down the side of my house. On my private property no less right by my fence line. She probably thinks my dogs don't leave the yard but they do. I'm just considerate enough to walk them where there are no other people present. We get in the car and drive somewhere it is safe to walk. 

Yes my dogs bark at her dog. As they should. They are protecting their territory. Yes we have gone out and yelled at her to walk her dogs somewhere else but she ignores us. One of these days she is going to find some barbed wire or something lying on the ground on our property by the fence where she walks. The only reason we haven't done it so far is we can't figure out how to do it so the dog doesn't get hurt.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

gaia_bear said:


> I'd still call the 1-888 #, they haven't completely disbanded the SPCA yet, just no funding in the future budget.
> 
> Being a proud maritimer, there's no reason to refer to it as **** Comment removed by ADMIN ****, trying living in NB, it is what it is every province/state has it's struggles right now.
> 
> ...


Sorry lol being from Ontario and not from the Maritimes makes it a little difficult for me as Im use to so much more being offered  Didnt mean to disrespect lol


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I have a neighbor that does exactly what you are doing to me and it drives me nuts. I think it is rude and annoying that she walks her dog in front and down the side of my house. On my private property no less right by my fence line. She probably thinks my dogs don't leave the yard but they do. I'm just considerate enough to walk them where there are no other people present. We get in the car and drive somewhere it is safe to walk.
> 
> Yes my dogs bark at her dog. As they should. They are protecting their territory. Yes we have gone out and yelled at her to walk her dogs somewhere else but she ignores us. One of these days she is going to find some barbed wire or something lying on the ground on our property by the fence where she walks. The only reason we haven't done it so far is we can't figure out how to do it so the dog doesn't get hurt.



Yes but its a totally different scenario... Im not walking my dog near her yard... my front yard is very large and we practice in the middle and or closer to my drive way which is a good 100ft from the fence line. Also Im not walking Penny up her drive way or around her yard, I walk her down the street and no matter which direction I go I will ALWAYS pass by her house to get back to mine, there is just no getting around that, so I should not be yelled at because someone cant control their dog and have it barking at everything, its really has nothing to do with me or Penny... there are other dog owners that walk past on a daily basis as well so its not just me but because we are neighbors and I am out there for hours a day doing training or just sitting watching whats happening to get her use to all sorts of noises she thinks she can complain because "we" cause the most out bursts from her dog. Penny never makes a peep and does not pay attention to their dog, so for her to tell me that my dog is "provoking" her dog is just ludacris I could see if Penny was charging over there, or staring or barking or what not but that is not the case, my puppy is well on her way to getting a "CGC" when she is old enough so I should not be the one to blame

So no shepherdmom I am NOT doing what this person is doing to you... I have my right to walk down a public road, I have the right to be in my yard, and on my driveway, we have never stepped foot onto her property so no its not the same


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I will also add Shepherdmom that Penny nor myself have come within 10 - 15ft of the property line


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

ken k said:


> theres an old saying in regards to your neighbor, "you cant fix stupid', (wait a minute) that was judge judy, if it were me i would not change your routine, I would use it as a training aid for Penny


You've got to love the Judge...back to OP, how frustrating for you. I would not vary my routine based on their badly behaving dog.


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

Like others have said take it as a teaching aide for you and your pup to not react. As long as you are on public property they can't and shouldnt say anything about their dog being a nuissance due to their lack of training. Personally, for people like this, I just smile and wave.



shepherdmom said:


> I have a neighbor that does exactly what you are doing to me and it drives me nuts. I think it is rude and annoying that she walks her dog in front and down the side of my house. On my private property no less right by my fence line. She probably thinks my dogs don't leave the yard but they do. I'm just considerate enough to walk them where there are no other people present. We get in the car and drive somewhere it is safe to walk.
> 
> Yes my dogs bark at her dog. As they should. They are protecting their territory. Yes we have gone out and yelled at her to walk her dogs somewhere else but she ignores us. One of these days she is going to find some barbed wire or something lying on the ground on our property by the fence where she walks. The only reason we haven't done it so far is we can't figure out how to do it so the dog doesn't get hurt.


Wow is all I can say to this.


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Psh... dont change what you do.. YOU are training your dog so it doesnt end up being a complete tard like his... If the dog is out past 10, i think, you CAN call police.. but you have to make sure the dog is still out and barking when the police come so that he can get a "disturbing the silence" ticket... I have the SAME problem here, except my neighbors dog is about 14 so im just waiting for his time to go.. lol, even though that sounds REALLY bad.. the dog drives me INSANE!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OP I didn't say it was exactly the same. However, I would suggest you consider changing your habits. Put your dog in the car and go somewhere safe to walk and train because it is situations like this can only go downhill. She feels like you are infringing upon her space. If she is as careless about her own dog as you say she may not be as careful as I am that your dog doesn't get hurt. There are many things she could do that would harm your dog. Do you want to take that chance? 

I'm sure the lady who walks her dogs thinks I'm being a witch. She thinks she is walking on a public road (it is not) she thinks she is cutting through an empty lot (not realizing that all the land around here is privately owned). I'm sure she is from the city and has yet to learn the ways around here. I just hope she doesn't run into the guy down the road who shoots dogs who step on his property. I'm nice compared to most of my neighbors. 

Here is a news article about one of the other small towns nearby: (Mynews4.com & KRNV)- Eleven dead dogs have been found in a remote area in the desert near Power Line road. A photo of seven dogs found just this past weekend started circulating on Facebook on Saturday. "This is the second case since February ninth," said Churchill County Sheriff Ben Trotter when four other dead dogs were found. 

According to Veterinarian Pamela Coy, despite decomposition they have determined all the dogs were shot. But that's not all they can determine. "These dogs were in good condition. They were not malnourished and they did not appear to have been abused," she said.

"I seen the four that was shot. It was sad," said Mike Amos. Amos has lived in Fallon for more than 30 years. "It's been a problem for a long time it's nothing new," he said. Neighbors say it is not unusual to run into dead dogs along or near Power Line Road. Today, two more dead dogs were lying in the canal."


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> OP I didn't say it was exactly the same. However, I would suggest you consider changing your habits. Put your dog in the car and go somewhere safe to walk and train because it is situations like this can only go downhill. She feels like you are infringing upon her space. If she is as careless about her own dog as you say she may not be as careful as I am that your dog doesn't get hurt. There are many things she could do that would harm your dog. Do you want to take that chance?


I'm sorry, but it is absolutely ridiculous to suggest that the OP not be allowed to enjoy HER property in a perfectly legal way as she pleases. She has just as much right as her neighbor to the QUIET enjoyment of her property and that includes training her dog in her own yard.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> OP I didn't say it was exactly the same. However, I would suggest you consider changing your habits. Put your dog in the car and go somewhere safe to walk and train because it is situations like this can only go downhill. She feels like you are infringing upon her space. If she is as careless about her own dog as you say she may not be as careful as I am that your dog doesn't get hurt. There are many things she could do that would harm your dog. Do you want to take that chance?


I'm sorry but this is horse manure to me.  I won't, absolutely WILL NOT, change my routine to convenience ignornance and stupidity. It just reinforces the behavior, the disrespect, and the self-serving. There is no "infringing upon their space" on public property (the sidewalk). That is enabling ignorance. If they dare to do anything to harm me or my dog, even passively, it's assault and animal abuse.

LO


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

So you should get in your car and drive somewhere else to walk your dog because your neighbor doesn't like that their dog barks when you walk on the public sidewalk/street? That is pretty extreme.
What if you don't have access to a car all the time, should you just not exercise your dog to appease your neighbors?

My dog would bark when people/dogs passed by outside if she saw them (I think it was because she used to not live in the city, the property line is much closer to the sidewalk here so she thought they were on our property). I didn't care, and I sure didn't complain to the people walking their dogs. If it bothered me I would tell her to be quiet or have her move away from the windows.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> OP I didn't say it was exactly the same. However, I would suggest you consider changing your habits. Put your dog in the car and go somewhere safe to walk and train because it is situations like this can only go downhill. She feels like you are infringing upon her space. If she is as careless about her own dog as you say she may not be as careful as I am that your dog doesn't get hurt. There are many things she could do that would harm your dog. Do you want to take that chance?


Im sorry but there is no way Im going to be putting myself out to appease her... I have the right to train at home, I also have the right to walk on public property, I also have the right to sit on my front porch with my dog all day if I wanted to... I should not have to drive somewhere to do something that I have the right to do at my own home, on my property. If she dared to do anything to harm either myself or my dog, as someone else said that is assault/ animal cruelty and something would be done about it. As for her not being "careful" with her dog, I really dont have many worries about anything happening... I had to buy bearspray last year as there were a few large black bears coming around the houses getting into the green bins and also a mother bear with 3 cubs which would have been dangerous for any dog owner, so I bought the spray to carry with me just incase if Diesel and I had run across the bears on our hikes and with me having a large property not fully fenced and the back part of my property being all wooded I wasnt going to take a chance. So I still carry it with me as I learned its good for dogs attacking too... so if he did break off his chain he would get a face full of mace before he got too close.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

The Nova Scotia SPCA and the Cape Breton Humane Society are pleased to announce that a settlement has been reached in matters concerning the SPCA?s Cape Breton Branch

SPCA - call them and call the police again, record teh barking when your dog is NOT around so it cannot be construed as instigated and natural for dog to bark at other dog...video this dog if no water near and advise the SPCA and/or police that you will file a complaint with your Ombudsman who oversees either GOV. branches

Nova Scotia Office of the Ombudsman


Also, I agree w/I think Shepherdmom is being cautiously aware that something could happen if this neighbour is off their nut - that's all

_"If she dared to do anything to harm either myself or my dog, as someone else said that is assault/ animal cruelty and something would be done about it"_

^^^^^How is that going to help if your dog dies or is harmed in some way - pepper spray is only good if the wind isn't blowing toward you and you cannot predict how a dog will attack, they are much faster then you.

Also what would be done about it (?) as you noted - there is no resource as you say to deal with or is there(?) see links

Plus having some compassion for this negelected dog and minimizing stress - are you on a dead end? cannot go the other direction or back yard?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be using my back yard again for regular use once everything dries up as we kind of had an incident in the winter while it was milder out and we had company over and I decided I would park my car on my lawn, which it sunk in and when I tried to get it out it dug up huge holes in the lawn, then my friend had the brilliant idea of taking his truck and driving it on my lawn to "push" me out which in turn tore it up more and he got stuck leaving most of the back yard a huge mess full of hole and mud and now that everything has been thawing out and melting its nothing but huge puddles so will be having a landscaper come in a few months once it starts to get dry again and have them fix the yard, I will also at that time be either finishing fencing the back or making a dog run, but until then I dont really want her out in the back. 

As for what would I do? Well I would have called the cops should anything have happened to my dog and called the SPCA regardless of if they had a cruelty team or not... but now that I know that its been rectified then I could call them if anything happened as well as the cops being called, but I dont think she is off her rocker she is just a stressed out single mother raising an 4 year old son who has ADHD who shouldnt have taken on a dog when she did, I dont think she would try to harm me or my dog, she is just fed up.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I never get these rally cries to get a dog taken away from a perfectly good home. You guys realize that the dog can only be taken away if its mistreated, and in most places this is far from mistreatment. I'm sure the dog gets plenty of food, has shelter, and lives a fine life. Sure its not the greatest, but the alternative is probably getting taken away, put in a shelter and then put down since no one wants to adopt a dog with no manners (the dog hasn't had any training).

If the dog is constantly barking when you're in the home, its an annoyance. But most dogs will bark when there is a dog near them and there is a fence between them. I feel bad for you and the situation you're in as it does sound like talking to the neighbor would be useless, but I'd rather see this dog in a home than at a pound any day


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I Guess I'm Concerned About Your, Well, Illogical Post*



shepherdmom said:


> OP I didn't say it was exactly the same. However, I would suggest you consider changing your habits. Put your dog in the car and go somewhere safe to walk and train because it is situations like this can only go downhill. She feels like you are infringing upon her space. If she is as careless about her own dog as you say she may not be as careful as I am that your dog doesn't get hurt. There are many things she could do that would harm your dog. Do you want to take that chance?
> 
> I'm sure the lady who walks her dogs thinks I'm being a witch. She thinks she is walking on a public road (it is not) she thinks she is cutting through an empty lot (not realizing that all the land around here is privately owned). I'm sure she is from the city and has yet to learn the ways around here. I just hope she doesn't run into the guy down the road who shoots dogs who step on his property. I'm nice compared to most of my neighbors.
> 
> ...


Whereas I understand that you're at odds with another poster about her walking her dog near someone else's property as you feel it's similar to someone who does almost the same near your property, I don't understand why in the midst of that exchange you cite a news article about someone shooting heatlhy dogs and leaving their remains in a remote area?

It seems pretty threatening to me, or, are you suggesting that this could happen to her dog, or, are you suggesting that you have such thoughts about your own neighbor's dog?

LF


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I never get these rally cries to get a dog taken away from a perfectly good home. You guys realize that the dog can only be taken away if its mistreated, and in most places this is far from mistreatment. I'm sure the dog gets plenty of food, has shelter, and lives a fine life. Sure its not the greatest, but the alternative is probably getting taken away, put in a shelter and then put down since no one wants to adopt a dog with no manners (the dog hasn't had any training).
> 
> If the dog is constantly barking when you're in the home, its an annoyance. But most dogs will bark when there is a dog near them and there is a fence between them. I feel bad for you and the situation you're in as it does sound like talking to the neighbor would be useless, but I'd rather see this dog in a home than at a pound any day


I dont want the dog taken away, I dont like seeing dogs in the pound when they have a home that is giving them what they need ( most of the time). I will only be calling the AC IF something happens to warrent it but I will call the SPCA to let them know of the situation so it is formally documented as to what is going on, so that way if anything does happen to my dog from this situation I will have the incidents fully documented already and not have just a he said she said battle.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I dont want the dog taken away, I dont like seeing dogs in the pound when they have a home that is giving them what they need ( most of the time). I will only be calling the AC IF something happens to warrent it but I will call the SPCA to let them know of the situation so it is formally documented as to what is going on, so that way if anything does happen to my dog from this situation I will have the incidents fully documented already and not have just a he said she said battle.


I will also add that his barking does not really bother me, can barely hear him when we are in the house and we just ignore him when we are outside, I dont have an issue with the dog, only with the owner and not being responsible to get him training, or having him vetted


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Longfisher said:


> Whereas I understand that you're at odds with another poster about her walking her dog near someone else's property as you feel it's similar to someone who does almost the same near your property, I don't understand why in the midst of that exchange you cite a news article about someone shooting heatlhy dogs and leaving their remains in a remote area?
> 
> It seems pretty threatening to me, or, are you suggesting that this could happen to her dog, or, are you suggesting that you have such thoughts about your own neighbor's dog?
> 
> LF


There are plenty of people on this forum that have admitted to having no problem shooting anyone or anything that walks onto their property. The excuse I've heard is that "I don't know what their intentions are and I don't want to wait to find out."

Yeah...that old lady walking the yorkie in your front yard is out for blood! (and your new 60" HD LED TV)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Meanwhile, somewhere on the internet a woman is venting about her neighbor who parked her car on a wet lawn as if nothing would happen, then her friend Einstein tore the rest of the yard up with his big truck. And because of this she now walks her dog back and forth back and forth back and forth up and down the driveway...

What's that thing, if you do the same thing over and over and expect a different result? If you continue to do what you've been doing you are going to get the same result. And while people may have "the right" to do something it doesn't mean that you should, or need to do it. 

So you could do it and upset a dog who has no choice in the matter, or you can walk in the opposite direction, and then, when you've shown you are trying to be a good neighbor, talk to your neighbor about what you can all work out in the best interests of your dogs. Then you can find out if he's chained because he would scale the fence to get your dog (and with all that barrier frustration building I hope he doesn't get off the chain to find out). You can give her good information from sites like unchain your dog, etc.

My neighbors recently got a pug that my dogs can see from the fenced yard. They have every "right" to bark at this pug, but I don't allow it. Trying to be a good neighbor is more important to me than doing things because I want.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

For one I dont walk her up and down my drive way constantly. Two even if I did that still doesnt give her the right to get angry with me and vent to me about her dogs misbehavior. Three even when the lawn is fixed in about a month and a half or so, I will still be doing training out front for distractions some times, as well as just sitting out front on the deck enjoying my morning coffee or evening tea in the spring and summer like I always do. Four I have every right to use my front yard as much as my backyard, and before Diesel passed we would be in the backyard to play and her dog would still bark because he could hear us outside, so it really doesn't matter if I use the backyard or not.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, will if this is all abour your rights and that is the frame in which you look at it, then by all means, you continue on. But if you are getting the same results, and want to consider something beyond you and what you want to do instead someday, there are some posts here to help you look at it from that point of view.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Next time I see her I will calmly suggest that she chain her dog in her backyard, as there is NO reason whatsoever that he cant be chained back there instead of out front, I know she doesnt want him running around their backyard but the dog is on a 5ft chain anyway and its a large backyard like mine. So I dont know why I should have to go out of my way and change my habbits because of this. there are things that she could do too. I have been trying to stay inside until the dog goes in but he goes out there for hours at a time so unfotunately I cant just wait till he goes in all the time or Ill never get out there... I cant really walk in any other direction unless I want to take a new route (which my puppy is just learning to over come some fear of leaving the house and places she knows, she now will go a few different ways around our neighborhood but the only one way I can think of to go without passing her house on the street we havent even done yet and its very long and Im not going to push my puppy to do that just yet.) So when she becomes more confident and is willing to go further and do that route than I will. But I think she should have to help this situation too as its not MY dog that is barking and causing her to get angry, Im just an outlet because I actually take the time to spend with my dog walking her and training her and unfortunately we are neighbors and her dog barks at us, thats not my fault in the least


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LoveOscar said:


> I'm sorry but this is horse manure to me.  I won't, absolutely WILL NOT, change my routine to convenience ignornance and stupidity. It just reinforces the behavior, the disrespect, and the self-serving. There is no "infringing upon their space" on public property (the sidewalk). That is enabling ignorance. If they dare to do anything to harm me or my dog, even passively, it's assault and animal abuse.
> LO


So because of stubbornness and your conviction that you are right, you start a war with your neighbors one in which your dog might be on the losing end of? That is sad.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im also going to add that no where I go around this neighbor hood Penny or myself will be completely safe, and we cant please everyone, what about the people across the street from me that let their two little dogs roam the property and run out onto the road, and chased Diesel and I while we were biking, what about whoever owns the large husky dog that constantly comes onto my property and my neighbors property because he is just allowed to go where ever he pleases ( still dont know where he lives but he has a collar and tags and is well fed), what about the doberman cross down the road who is constantly jumping and escaping his yard, the black lab that comes around every month.... there is no way that even in my backyard that we are going to be safe or problem free... Im not going to get up pick my dog up put it in the car and drive to somewhere else even just to go potty... I cant reroute my life because others dont know how or will not contain or control their dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Longfisher said:


> Whereas I understand that you're at odds with another poster about her walking her dog near someone else's property as you feel it's similar to someone who does almost the same near your property, I don't understand why in the midst of that exchange you cite a news article about someone shooting heatlhy dogs and leaving their remains in a remote area?
> 
> It seems pretty threatening to me, or, are you suggesting that this could happen to her dog, or, are you suggesting that you have such thoughts about your own neighbor's dog?
> 
> LF


Wow... What a giant bizarre leap. All I was doing was showing that in fact what I said was true. Those of you who don't live in rural towns don't seem to understand that out here no one cares. There is nowhere to turn so people often do take matters into their own hands. It sounds to me like the op is in a similar situation stuck in a town where there is little to no enforcement. 

As to threatening my neighbor what good would that do? Since her dog is not even a shepherd I doubt that she would be anywhere near this board.


----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

empem90 said:


> Like others have said take it as a teaching aide for you and your pup to not react. As long as you are on public property they can't and shouldnt say anything about their dog being a nuissance due to their lack of training. Personally, for people like this, I just smile and wave.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is all I can say to this.


AMEN! Really? Go over to your neighbors house and ask them to have a conversation. Like a sane adult. And without your dog. Don't try to harm them physically. That will only get you brought up on assault charges. You posted your intent on a public Internet forum. Wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Buzz.babes said:


> AMEN! Really? Go over to your neighbors house and ask them to have a conversation. Like a sane adult. And without your dog. Don't try to harm them physically. That will only get you brought up on assault charges. You posted your intent on a public Internet forum. Wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Id like to know where and what I posted here that shows I have intent to harm my neighbor? lol Im not a violent person infact I try to stay away from confrontation, so I dont know where your getting any idea that I have intent to harm my neighbor in any way ?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

In a Utopian world, you could help your neighbor out - get a harness and cart type thing put together, so all five of you could go on a nice walk, with her dog pulling her child. Then the dog could sleep peacefully on the porch when you returned. Silly me, I'm such a dreamer!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I am on the opposite side of the coin. Some lady with an severely fearful collie mix rescue walks her dog back and forth along my property line to expose her poor dog to my barking dogs. 

She used to do this very early in the morning (7 am), and once I figured out what was going on, I would immediately bring my dogs inside. Of course my dogs are going to bark. This is tantamount to teasing. 

So, then she decided to stand on the street corner where I couldn't see her. But my dogs saw her and barked, so again, I bring my dogs inside. 

Yes, I'm annoyed that she does this and my dogs get riled up when I'm trying to train them to not bark at passers-by. But I'm more annoyed by what she is doing to her poor dog. Flooding is not the way to cure this. BTW, it's 5 years later and that poor dog is still a basket case and barks constantly as it walks down the street. 

Anyway, my point is, the OP is "training" her dog in front of the lady's house knowing that it's going to cause problems. Why not just go someplace else?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I really don't understand why people have a problem with the OP using their property, or not changing their route because someone is upset because they can't control their dog.

Should everyone alter their lifestyle or routines because someone else is upset about it? 

The OP isn't doing the same thing that some people are trying to compare it it. They aren't standing outside the house just off the property teasing the dog getting it to bark..and tell me, WHAT is the purpose of having a yard if you aren't going to USE IT? Lets take the dog out of the picture, lets say the OP is sitting in their yard talking with other neighbors or friends and the other dog is going off. Should they really have to not use their yard because its annoying to someone else?

When I walk out of my house, I have two ways to go, left or right, and it all goes in a circle. There are houses that I pass no matter which way I go, either in the beginning, or the end, it doesn't matter, it gets passed. Gas is expensive, I'm not going to waste my gas that I need to get my kids to school, go grocery shopping or the like because someone is annoyed. 

I'd bet, that if the OP altered their life like some think they should, the neighbor would just find something else to complain about. Some people just like to complain.

I, for one, would not alter anything simple because someone is annoyed and can't control their own dog. It's not my job to please everyone in life. This person is not purposely making her dog bark either, so I don't see why people are projecting that perspective on the OP, because its NOT THE SAME.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buzz.babes said:


> AMEN! Really? Go over to your neighbors house and ask them to have a conversation. Like a sane adult. And without your dog. Don't try to harm them physically. That will only get you brought up on assault charges. You posted your intent on a public Internet forum. Wow.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Darlin out here you don't approach your neighbors house unless you want to get shot. I don't live in some civilized little town with HOA and animal control. I'm in the middle of the vast desert. You city people don't seem to realize what a breach of etiquette it is to get near someone else's property. I'm sure your idea of neighbors and mine is vastly different. Look at the pictures of where I am. Do you see any reason for anyone to be near my property?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> Id like to know where and what I posted here that shows I have intent to harm my neighbor? lol Im not a violent person infact I try to stay away from confrontation, so I dont know where your getting any idea that I have intent to harm my neighbor in any way ?


She is confusing the two of us. I posted that I would put barbed wire out if I could figure out how to do it without hurting the dog. It's not the dogs fault his owner is an idiot.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> I am on the opposite side of the coin. Some lady with an severely fearful collie mix rescue walks her dog back and forth along my property line to expose her poor dog to my barking dogs.
> 
> She used to do this very early in the morning (7 am), and once I figured out what was going on, I would immediately bring my dogs inside. Of course my dogs are going to bark. This is tantamount to teasing.
> 
> ...


Iam NOT training my dog INFRONT of her house... and my dog has hesitation to walk away from the house that is not the same as being terrified of other dogs and barking her head off. I am training my dog on my property not even facing her house... totally different dont start pointing the finger at me when your trying to make it look like im purposely causing this like the lady you are describing thats doing it to you, it is NOT the same situation! I am not trying to cause any drama with this neighbor, I am simply trying to live my life, and enjoy my puppy and train my puppy... As for driving somewhere else... Im sorry I drive her already to go to a lot of placing including SHC club which is 2 hours away and then 2 hours back... Next week we are also starting just a regular basic OB class that is around 45 mins away... plus my regular driving, plus driving her every weekend to the two big petstores around 45 mins away and walking her around town there, also driving to several different peoples houses for play dates several times a week... Yes I make decent money but gas here is expensive enough let alone adding more gas money to the bill just to take her for a walk and training sessions twice or three times a day plus all the other driving I do with her, just to get my neighbors dog not bark so much at us. Im sorry but im not willing to do that.. walking should be free I shouldnt have to spend money on gas, and hurt the environment more (yes I do actually care about the emissions my car puts out and I try to do my part, and I dont think that wasting more gas to appease this neighbor is helpful at all!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

FlyAway said:


> Anyway, my point is, the OP is "training" her dog in front of the lady's house knowing that it's going to cause problems. Why not just go someplace else?


Well that's just kind of crazy to expect someone to take their time and spend it finding another place to train even though they have a perfectly good yard. I'm currently looking to buy a home. A yard is a huge deal for me so that I don't have to go somewhere else to train and lug equipment with me. It also greatly limits the kind of training you can do...like I'm not dragging a bunch of agility equipment to a public park or field, setting it up for 20 minutes of training, and then taking it all down again. It takes a simple 20 minute lesson and stretches it to an hour.

We looked at a house yesterday that had a terrier in the back yard next to ours. Clearly I'm not going to be too worried if that terrier has issues with my boy if we do purchase that house. I also won't be bothered if I'm training out there and that thing is barking its head off...IMO its a great distraction.

We've got people on here that feel they can do whatever they want on their property and it doesn't matter who it pisses off...and we've also got those that are suggesting that others take their hard earned time and waste it because you can't use the property that you bought with your own hard earned money? Completely two different sides of the coin.

OP is venting, I'd be a little angry if I had a dog in the yard next to me that barked all the time and the neighbors didn't really take care of.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> I really don't understand why people have a problem with the OP using their property, or not changing their route because someone is upset because they can't control their dog.
> 
> Should everyone alter their lifestyle or routines because someone else is upset about it?
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Exactly!


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow... What a giant bizarre leap. All I was doing was showing that in fact what I said was true. Those of you who don't live in rural towns don't seem to understand that out here no one cares. There is nowhere to turn so people often do take matters into their own hands. It sounds to me like the op is in a similar situation stuck in a town where there is little to no enforcement.
> 
> As to threatening my neighbor what good would that do? Since her dog is not even a shepherd I doubt that she would be anywhere near this board.


I live in a fairly small town and out on the outskirts of it. I walk my dog through the open fields that are certainly someone's property. I've never given it a second thought. If someone has a problem with me on their property they have two, easy and nonviolent solutions. Put up a fence (barbed wire, chain link, anything that says "keep off, please") or ask me not to walk there. 

It seems a sad community you live in. Not all rural communities are filled with nut-case vigilantes who will shoot first and ask questions later. 

OP, I can understand your frustration. I have so many neighbors whose dogs go crazy when I have mine out for fetch or a walk. There is simply no way to go where I won't be setting off someone's dog. I do like the suggestion that you try talking to the lady again, without your dog present. Kindly explaining what you are doing and perhaps, if you have a small amount of time to spare, offering to help her walk or train her dog in some basics (after it gets vaccinated, of course). In the meantime, if you can vary your routine, even slightly, to ease some of the tension I bet she would appreciate it hugely.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Darlin out here you don't approach your neighbors house unless you want to get shot. I don't live in some civilized little town with HOA and animal control. I'm in the middle of the vast desert. You city people don't seem to realize what a breach of etiquette it is to get near someone else's property. I'm sure your idea of neighbors and mine is vastly different. Look at the pictures of where I am. Do you see any reason for anyone to be near my property?


And we wonder why America has the highest murder rates in the world...

Can't even approach an neighbor's house without the risk of losing your own life.

Sadly...somehow people are PROUD of this...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

It only takes a few moments to pass a property to get to and fro

Puppies have short attention spans and training is suggested in 5 or 10 min. increments

The weather is not condusive yet to hanging out front for hours, well except in my case re: hot flashes:laugh:!!!

The dog was out for hrs in the winter no coat - short haired - cops wouldn't come and OP didn't bother calling AC or SPCA b/c is under the assumption there is no funding and they will not deal with...a freezing neglected dog needs an advocate to step up and have the owner cited/warned (it won't get taken away until another complaint).

If the owner is going off on the OP then PERHAPS, the training DOES involve passing infront or up and down the drive multiple times....

If the pup can walk off the property and go bike riding then the OP can train elswhere on wallks and in the interim help the neighbour with some literature/suggestions on dog behaviour and a polite "please understand where I am coming from"

But only the OP really knows what part they play in this.

The OP is blatently stated WHY should they change their training/walking habits....

It's simple - For the SAFETY of their dog. 

I have a dog reactive dog and I loath people who use my reactive dog to train their dog by way of sit and then stare at us (both owner and dog)...they don't have my permission to use as a training tool, this causes my dog unnessary anxiety and me too...so I tell them to direct their dogs attention away from us - they should be teaching the dog to look at them NOT us!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

BTW...for all you people in small towns...animal control is useless, so is the humane society. They can't MAKE you do anything. Animal control is usually way over worked and the last thing they want to deal with is a healthy dog being kept in a back yard and take it away into their facility just to put it down.

I think many of us don't understand the kinds of conditions necessary to have to remove a dog from its owners. That thing pretty much has to be on the verge of death.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Before Diesel passed I had offered her several times that I would take him for a walk with us at least once a day to get him out and exercised which she told me no several times and I will not ask her again.. She told me she cant afford to get its shots done, nor get him fixed so unfortunately my hands are tied... I tried to be a good neighbor and offer assistance as I love dogs and love to walk and would have had no problem walking her dog, and even doing a little training with it! But some people just dont want any help at all and unfortunately cant do nothing about it


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> its very long and Im not going to push my puppy to do that just yet.) So when she becomes more confident and is willing to go further and do that route than I will. But I think she should have to help this situation too as its not MY dog that is barking and causing her to get angry, Im just an outlet because I actually take the time to spend with my dog walking her and training her and unfortunately we are neighbors and her dog barks at us, thats not my fault in the least


The route may be longer, but you don't have to do the entire route to begin with. Then again, your pup may surprise you at how far she can actually go. 



mandiah89 said:


> I cant reroute my life because others dont know how or will not contain or control their dogs.


You don't have to reroute your life, but a situation like this does force you to make choices. Chains and collars do break. What happens if the neighbor's dog collar or chain breaks while it is amped up barking at your pup? What is the first thing you think that dog will do? Head straight for your pup!! You may or may not be able to keep the dog getting hold of your pup. You may be able to get the neighbor for dangerous dog, vet bills etc.... but the real damage would have already been done to your pup, either mentally or physically.

I'm wondering as well what is going on in your pup's head having a chained dog barking at her every time she goes for walk. Even if she appears to be ignoring the dog, it can't be exactly stress free.

The neighbor dog may or may not be next door for years to come, you will have your pup for the next 10 - 12+ years. Some inconvenience now to prevent issues for years doesn't seem to high a price to pay. But again, it is a choice only you can make.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> It only takes a few moments to pass a property to get to and fro
> 
> Puppies have short attention spans and training is suggested in 5 or 10 min. increments
> 
> ...


Ok again... I do not use their dog to "train" my dog. Mind you it can be a good distraction tool but thats not the point. And the pup cannot go bike riding she is only 4 months old... if you looked at my signature and read all of my posts correctly you would notice I talk about Diesel running with me while I was on a bike and she has passed away. Also we are outside for a good 40 mins between training and letting her just play... it has been really nice here and I dont have a problem sitting out in 4 - 10 degree weather for less than an hour, but with Diesel I was outside a lot, and plan to be also with Penny... And thats right its take all of maybe 20 seconds to get from the one end of her property to the other while we are walking but the dog has a clear line of sight from my front yard, down my drive way and no matter which way I turn whether I go the opposite direction or go past her house the dog will bark till we are out of sight so I am sorry again I am not responsible for that...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

To the OP, I see your point. I too train my dog in my driveway. I set up cones and work on different exercises. I also wash my car in my driveway and fix my bike there too, and I have my dog out front with me. My dog goes from the front door to my car, which is in the driveway. Sorry I'm living in my house and my property.

If my neighbour had a problem and said something to me because their dog could not handle mine being out front (leashed) on my property, I really don't know what I would say to them. I'd be shocked. 

It would be the same if I were to be upset when their kids play street hockey infront of my and their house, or when they have their remote control cars buzzing all over the driveway and road. I'd never ever think of saying anything to them. They have that right. The remote control cars drive my dog crazy but they have a right to play with their toys in their driveway and on the sidewalk accross the street. It's my problem, not theirs, and I'd never ever transfer that to them.


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Before Diesel passed I had offered her several times that I would take him for a walk with us at least once a day to get him out and exercised which she told me no several times and I will not ask her again.. She told me she cant afford to get its shots done, nor get him fixed so unfortunately my hands are tied... I tried to be a good neighbor and offer assistance as I love dogs and love to walk and would have had no problem walking her dog, and even doing a little training with it! But some people just dont want any help at all and unfortunately cant do nothing about it


I see. At least you tried. It does sound like the poor lady is overworked and shouldn't have taken on a dog. Hopefully you can find something that helps ease the tension (a glass of wine maybe?)


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would really like to know at what point on this thread I had indicated that this dog is vicious? As some people are saying that if it gets off its chain is going to attack my puppy? I had already stated in this thread that I have met this dog, on several occasions actually with Diesel and all it wanted to do was play. I do not think at all that it would come to harm my puppy at all, it probably barking out of frustration from being on that short chain and the excitment of seeing another dog and human.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> Ok again... I do not use their dog to "train" my dog. Mind you it can be a good distraction tool but thats not the point. And the pup cannot go bike riding she is only 4 months old... *if you looked at my signature and read all of my posts correctly you would notice* I talk about Diesel running with me while I was on a bike. Also we are outside for a good 40 mins between training and letting her just play... it has been really nice here and I dont have a problem sitting out in 4 - 10 degree weather for less than an hour, but with Diesel I was outside a lot, and plan to be also with Penny... And thats right its take all of maybe 20 seconds to get from the one end of her property to the other while we are walking but the dog has a clear line of sight from my front yard, down my drive way and no matter which way I turn whether I go the opposite direction or go past her house the dog will bark till we are out of sight so I am sorry again I am not responsible for that...


Pardon??? I haven't the time or wherewithall to review YOUR posts...and have read nominal posts of some of your threads...What I am reading is you have a little hiarchy syndrome and that my friend will get your dog killed.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Pardon??? I haven't the time or wherewithall to review YOUR posts...and have read nominal posts of some of your threads...What I am reading is you have a little hiarchy syndrome and that my friend will get your dog killed.


I don't know any place OP said anything about fearing for her dog's life. It's just been stated the dog barks non-stop...dogs bark...and I know I've only owned one for 2 years but I don't think a bark means they want to kill the other dog, usually they have other verbal indicators for that.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Caledon said:


> To the OP, I see your point. I too train my dog in my driveway. I set up cones and work on different exercises. I also wash my car in my driveway and fix my bike there too, and I have my dog out front with me. My dog goes from the front door to my car, which is in the driveway. Sorry I'm living in my house and my property.
> 
> If my neighbour had a problem and said something to me because their dog could not handle mine being out front (leashed) on my property, I really don't know what I would say to them. I'd be shocked.
> 
> It would be the same if I were to be upset when their kids play street hockey infront of my and their house, or when they have their remote control cars buzzing all over the driveway and road. I'd never ever think of saying anything to them. They have that right. The remote control cars drive my dog crazy but they have a right to play with their toys in their driveway and on the sidewalk accross the street. It's my problem, not theirs, and I'd never ever transfer that to them.



:thumbup:


The idea of telling someone they cannot use their property, for whatever reason, really baffles me.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can see both sides of the coin on this one. You do deserve to be able to train your dog in front of your own home but at the same token I always feel that it's better to get along with the neighbors. It seems to me that you have had civil conversations with your neighbor in the past, why not explain to your neighbor that it is important to you that you train your puppy and if she feels that her dog is so out of his mind when you're out there that maybe she could bring him in while you are training, maybe set up some sort of schedule? You could let her know when you might be out there?

I have a neighbor that has a boston terrier that my dog hates. If I go out to my yard and their dog is out there I will bring mine in. If I'm out there first, then they bring their's in. We have a respectful relationship and we would like to keep it that way. I know it can be quite frustrating as I'm sure it's frustrating for your neighbor to have this dog that barks his fool head off.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Pardon??? I haven't the time or wherewithall to review YOUR posts...and have read nominal posts of some of your threads...*What I am reading is you have a little hiarchy syndrome* and that my friend will get your dog killed.


You dont like my threads or my posts then dont read them. You know nothing about me to say anything about me, so to say I have " a little hiarchy syndrome" is very disrespectful so mind your own darn business and find some other thread to bully


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

GatorBytes said:


> Pardon??? I haven't the time or wherewithall to review YOUR posts...and have read nominal posts of some of your threads...What I am reading is you have a little hiarchy syndrome and that my friend will get your dog killed.



You really should take the time to read. Considering many things you've pointed out have nothing to do with anything the OP has said. Maybe some other posters, but not the OP, which is who you are referring to.

There is no hierarchy, the OP is using their yard, drive way and public property in a responsible manner. They aren't standing out front, teasing the dog, or going out of their way to make the dog bark. The dog barks, regardless of where or what the OP is doing. 

My guess is the dog would bark and the person would complain regardless of any situation.

I also fail to see why people keep bringing up things like the dog getting killed or, whatever, no where has the OP mentioned anything about this stuff.

But, this would be known if the time was taken to read..which, I find ironic. Can't take the time to read, which is simple, but expect the OP to alter their route, which, isn't so simple. lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unlike shepherdmom, this is where *I* live.... I can hear my neighbors fart! That's my neighbor Dave in the photo, shoveling his sidewalk and ours too (we take turns, and I take care of his gardens when he's on vacation and he lets us use his ladders for exterior projects). The perspective in the photo is a bit deceiving, my property is 44'.









There are dogs *everywhere* in my neighborhood. We can't all just do what WE want on our property or everyone would hate everyone's guts and I don't know about you guys but that's not a way to live. We have a pretty strong neighborhood watch and look out for *each other*, not just ourselves. The house immediately to the west of me has two dogs that bark all.the.time. They will see me in my house through their window and bark from house to house, so it's not like we're instigating them. I noticed recently that the owner has a dog trainer's SUV parked in front of her house for several hours once a week, so clearly she is working on this problem. If I let my dogs out and her dogs start barking, I shush my dogs (luckily Coke's not much of a barker, and Nikon always carries toys in his mouth so he can't bark even if he's hackled or running the fence). If I can hear that she is working on training them not to bark, then I go outside for a few minutes and try to distract my dogs in a far corner of the yard, so she can work with my dogs being out but not right at the fence line since her dogs aren't ready for that yet. If I can hear that the trainer is there and they are working on other obedience stuff, I just put my dogs inside. Adjacent to us in the back is a Rottweiler that is always trying to start crap with Nikon, so both me and his owner blocked off the back corners of our yard so there's a large buffer between the dogs. They can't get right up on the fence and snap at each other. Instead of just not caring whether my dog instigates their dog to bark or yelling at them about it, I put up a barrier on my side and I noticed that a few days later, they did the same on their side. Problem solved with no ill feelings towards each other. Down the street there is a young family that got a small dog as a puppy and their dog has always been very reactive. I often have one of my dogs on a short leash in my front yard when I am out there and I honestly do not mine if they walk past and try to work on their dog. If that happens I try to help. I'll stop playing with my dog and put him in a sit or a down facing away from their dog, so they can practice walking by with as little distraction as possible. They have even begged me for help and I referred them to the place where I do puppy and basic obedience training. 

I could be really nasty about it or they could just go on and let their little dog zoom on his leash up into my yard at my dog but in a neighborhood where you can spit a cherry pit from one house into the next, it doesn't work that way. It's much more fun and pleasant for everyone if there's some compromise and we all use common sense and common courtesy. 

Once of the things I have done since moving back to this neighborhood is start a pet registry for the neighborhood. It helps us quickly identify and return escaped dogs. Sure I could just call ACO and report everyone but seriously, no one is perfect. It's not THAT hard for me to give someone a call and let them know their dog got out and is in my front yard. Also I think that just by having people register their pets, people are becoming more accountable for them, if that makes sense.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Liesje said:


> There are dogs *everywhere* in my neighborhood. We can't all just do what WE want on our property or everyone would hate everyone's guts and I don't know about you guys but that's not a way to live. We have a pretty strong neighborhood watch and look out for *each other*, not just ourselves. The house immediately to the west of me has two dogs that bark all.the.time. They will see me in my house through their window and bark from house to house, so it's not like we're instigating them. I noticed recently that the owner has a dog trainer's SUV parked in front of her house for several hours once a week, so clearly she is working on this problem. If I let my dogs out and her dogs start barking, I shush my dogs (luckily Coke's not much of a barker, and Nikon always carries toys in his mouth so he can't bark even if he's hackled or running the fence). If I can hear that she is working on training them not to bark, then I go outside for a few minutes and try to distract my dogs in a far corner of the yard, so she can work with my dogs being out but not right at the fence line since her dogs aren't ready for that yet. If I can hear that the trainer is there and they are working on other obedience stuff, I just put my dogs inside. Adjacent to us in the back is a Rottweiler that is always trying to start crap with Nikon, so both me and his owner blocked off the back corners of our yard so there's a large buffer between the dogs. They can't get right up on the fence and snap at each other. Instead of just not caring whether my dog instigates their dog to bark or yelling at them about it, I put up a barrier on my side and I noticed that a few days later, they did the same on their side. Problem solved with no ill feelings towards each other. Down the street there is a young family that got a small dog as a puppy and their dog has always been very reactive. I often have one of my dogs on a short leash in my front yard when I am out there and I honestly do not mine if they walk past and try to work on their dog. If that happens I try to help. I'll stop playing with my dog and put him in a sit or a down facing away from their dog, so they can practice walking by with as little distraction as possible. They have even begged me for help and I referred them to the place where I do puppy and basic obedience training. I could be really nasty about it or they could just go on and let their little dog zoom on his leash up into my yard at my dog but in a neighborhood where you can spit a cherry pit from one house into the next, it doesn't work that way. It's much more fun and pleasant for everyone if there's some compromise and we all use common sense and common courtesy. Once of the things I have done since moving back to this neighborhood is start a pet registry for the neighborhood. It helps us quickly identify and return escaped dogs. Sure I could just call ACO and report everyone but seriously, no one is perfect. It's not THAT hard for me to give someone a call and let them know their dog got out and is in my front yard. Also I think that just by having people register their pets, people are becoming more accountable for them, if that makes sense.


No way!!! You mean human beings could be civil with each other?!?!?! Respect each other's property and life decisions?!?! Understand that not everyone is a master dog trainer and sometimes get dealt a dog that they can't handle?!?!

So you like speak with your neighbors without a gun drawn as they walk towards your yard?

Sounds amazing.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> Ok again... I do not use their dog to "train" my dog. Mind you it can be a good distraction tool but thats not the point. And the pup cannot go bike riding she is only 4 months old... *if you looked at my signature and read all of my posts correctly you would notice* I talk about Diesel running with me while I was on a bike and she has passed away. Also we are outside for a good 40 mins between training and letting her just play... it has been really nice here and I dont have a problem sitting out in 4 - 10 degree weather for less than an hour, but with Diesel I was outside a lot, and plan to be also with Penny... And thats right its take all of maybe 20 seconds to get from the one end of her property to the other while we are walking but the dog has a clear line of sight from my front yard, down my drive way and no matter which way I turn whether I go the opposite direction or go past her house the dog will bark till we are out of sight so I am sorry again I am not responsible for that...





GatorBytes said:


> Pardon??? I haven't the time or wherewithall to review YOUR posts...and have read nominal posts of some of your threads...*What I am reading is you have a little hiarchy syndrome* and that my friend will get your dog killed.





mandiah89 said:


> You dont like my threads or my posts then dont read them. You know nothing about me to say anything about me, so to say I have " a little hiarchy syndrome" is very disrespectful so mind your own darn business and find some other thread to bully


I am not bullying...I see holes in the story...granted I missed the diesel/penny part in your post, your comment that I should look at your signature and read your posts "correctly" is rude and leads me to believe noted...too defensive...there is more to the story IMO. 

The dog was freezing outside for hrs in the winter? Something just sits funny with me about all this. Sorry, I could be wrong

leaving the thread now - unsubscribe!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

The thing I see that is different is that the neighbor is NOT putting forth that effort that ya'lls neighbors are putting forth, along with the efforts you are putting forth. Ideally it would be like this, but sadly its not, so the question is, how far should the OP go to put forth the effort? How much should they alter, and keep altering to make a neighbor happy? Like I said, some people just like to complain..so should the OP change everything that comes up? People are going to have their different views, for sure.

Sometimes, you just have to say, "you know what..deal with it." Not just with this, but with many things in life.






Bear GSD said:


> I can see both sides of the coin on this one. You do deserve to be able to train your dog in front of your own home but at the same token I always feel that it's better to get along with the neighbors. It seems to me that you have had civil conversations with your neighbor in the past, why not explain to your neighbor that it is important to you that you train your puppy and if she feels that her dog is so out of his mind when you're out there that maybe she could bring him in while you are training, maybe set up some sort of schedule? You could let her know when you might be out there?
> 
> I have a neighbor that has a boston terrier that my dog hates. If I go out to my yard and their dog is out there I will bring mine in. If I'm out there first, then they bring their's in. We have a respectful relationship and we would like to keep it that way. I know it can be quite frustrating as I'm sure it's frustrating for your neighbor to have this dog that barks his fool head off.





Liesje said:


> Unlike shepherdmom, this is where *I* live.... I can hear my neighbors fart! That's my neighbor Dave in the photo, shoveling his sidewalk and ours too (we take turns, and I take care of his gardens when he's on vacation and he lets us use his ladders for exterior projects). The perspective in the photo is a bit deceiving, my property is 44'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> I would really like to know at what point on this thread I had indicated that this dog is vicious? As some people are saying that if it gets off its chain is going to attack my puppy? I had already stated in this thread that I have met this dog, on several occasions actually with Diesel and all it wanted to do was play. I do not think at all that it would come to harm my puppy at all, it probably barking out of frustration from being on that short chain and the excitment of seeing another dog and human.


You did not say the dog was vicious. However, when you are walking by with your pup, the dog is barking at it. The dog is displaying a level of frustration. Whether it is low or high level, you would have to make the determination and take it into consideration. As much as the dog is chained as you said, I can guess it is high level. Again, it is a matter of choice.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I live next door to 2 dobermans -when I am outside playing with Ror-JoJo the dobe runs back and forth really fast in her pen-its kinda like she is playing with us-she never barks at us-Ror rarely barks at her -one time she started running back and forth like Jo Jo-but then she was like-why am I doing this and stopped it cracked me up-but I am glad they all seem to do well


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and I liked Lies post


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSDolch said:


> The thing I see that is different is that the neighbor is NOT putting forth that effort that ya'lls neighbors are putting forth, along with the efforts you are putting forth. Ideally it would be like this, but sadly its not, so the question is, how far should the OP go to put forth the effort? How much should they alter, and keep altering to make a neighbor happy? Like I said, some people just like to complain..so should the OP change everything that comes up? People are going to have their different views, for sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you just have to say, "you know what..deal with it." Not just with this, but with many things in life.


When I find houses on our walking routes that have dogs who are always barking either chained up or sounding like they're about to come through the picture window, honestly I just avoid those houses altogether or walk past very quickly. With my direct neighbor I can't really do that since our houses are literally 15 feet apart so anytime my dog leaves or comes back her dog will bark at us but I don't make a big show out of it and wouldn't purposely use that dog as some sort of distraction for my training. Like I said if/when I see her putting forth the effort I do everything I can to set her dog up for success.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

why is it so hard to believe that AC here doesnt really do much? If anything when called? Had a small dog follow me home back in the summer, no tags, followed Diesel and me right to the door, put him on a leash called AC they told me someone would eventually call me back or just show up to get the dog... I ended up calling them around 8 times in 2 days trying to get them to come pick them up as everytime i drove to the shelter it was closed. So finally someone had claimed the dog after posting on kijiji and facebook and the dog got to go home, no thanks to AC... My friend called several times about an emaciated horse left in a dirt field with nothing to eat and no water, they did nothing about it the horse was found dead a few weeks later in the feild. So why would I call them and expect them to show up about a dog outside in the cold for hours?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's always so silly when people blame others for their own dog annoying them. If they have a problem with _their_ dog barking, they should make _their_ dog stop barking.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> why is it so hard to believe that AC here doesnt really do much? If anything when called? Had a small dog follow me home back in the summer, no tags, followed Diesel and me right to the door, put him on a leash called AC they told me someone would eventually call me back or just show up to get the dog... I ended up calling them around 8 times in 2 days trying to get them to come pick them up as everytime i drove to the shelter it was closed. So finally someone had claimed the dog after posting on kijiji and facebook and the dog got to go home, no thanks to AC... My friend called several times about an emaciated horse left in a dirt field with nothing to eat and no water, they did nothing about it the horse was found dead a few weeks later in the feild. So why would I call them and expect them to show up about a dog outside in the cold for hours?


You call your Ombudsman to file a complaint about AC and/or the police dept. When they get involved you will see how fast the legal parties get involved. Call city by-law, mayor first and tell them if something isn't done you contact the ombudsman....I gave you the link. Was trying to help...chow!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> its some type of mutt apparently a valleybull dog/beagle/rottweiler and god knows what else.


I feel so badly for the poor guy. How frustrating to be chained up like that. Neglected by its owner. Feeling taunted by its neighbor. Literally forced to watch another dog getting the attention it deserves. It's a crying shame when human adults can't be more civil and cooperative, for everyone's benefit and welfare, especially our dependent pups'.

I understand you're just venting, OP, and not out to get you here, but your description of the mutt beastie is pretty telling. Hopefully, you will be able to approach the neighbor again in the future...when neither dog is present...and start all over. After you have calmed down and when you can present yourself with an open mind 

If I were considering the situation, I would imagine the neighbor knows her dog needs attention, and feels guilty about it, and either doesn't know what to do, doesn't have the resources to accomplish it, or has been taught to be too proud to accept help, idk...and that has poured over onto her verbally unleashing on you. 

Liesje gave some very creative approaches to community building. I would take a cue, and move from there. No, we don't all live in friendly neighborhoods, but one friendly person in a neighborhood _can_ make a world of difference. I promise it's true. I have lived in many, many places 

I wish you the best in finding a civil resolution...and like my great grandma always said: "Don't act ugly. You'll catch more flies with honey."


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting thread, alot of good points on both sides. I can certainly understand the frustration on the OP's side.


We are in an area where people’s houses are not stacked on top of each other, no sidewalks; they are not good about plowing the streets in the winter. Even though our houses are not close, and our houses are really set far from the road I still have neighbors and chose my battles wisely.


A neighbor down the road has a lab. My first encounter with this dog was when Rusty was a about 4 months old we were walking and the lab left it’s yard (very unusual, first time I have ever seen it leave the yard) and charged us. Before he could get to Rusty I picked him up and was holding his heavy butt in my arms, stomped my foot and yelled STAY! Dog stopped, owner realized the dog left the yard, called the dog back, the lab complied immediately.


Rusty DESPISES this dog now, not sure if it has anything to do with that almost encounter. But I know when they are getting ready to walk that dog if we are outside (3 houses down, a lot of property separating us) because Rusty can smell that dog coming, he hackles and if I allow him would run the property line acting like a fool as they passed. Even though it’s my property, I don’t want my dog to do that. So he’s leashed or I bring him in the house so they can walk peacefully by my house.


My neighbor directly beside me has a senior beagle who acts foolish whenever he sees Rusty. A lot of times if we are outside, I will go to another area of our yard to train or play. I am lucky that my neighbor will also call the beagle in when he acts like that. We work with each other which is nice. I know not all neighbors are willing to compromise.


It would really take ALOT to get me to the point to call AC, personally. There are a lot of dog owners who don’t care to do the training I do, or visit dog forums like I do. Their dog is just there, but not mistreated. Unless I was told by the owner, I would never assume the dog has never been to the vet or vaccinated. I don’t like chained dogs but it doesn’t mean the dog is being neglected by any means.

Another reason I am “neighborly” is we will be putting our house on the market hopefully this year. I don’t want any issues and want as much as we can get for our house $$$ LOL. We are looking at 20 + acres and will build a house in the middle of it….we don’t want to even see neighbors, friendly or not!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> And we wonder why America has the highest murder rates in the world...
> 
> Can't even approach an neighbor's house without the risk of losing your own life.
> 
> Sadly...somehow people are PROUD of this...


Ok lets back up... Apparently I used the term neighbor too loosely. I do not live in a sad little town or any other town for that matter. I am out in the middle of nowhere. I don't have a water company I'm on a well, I don't have sewer, we have a septic tank I don't have cable t.v, I don't even have a phone... Only a cell phone. There are no grocery stores, no e-vets, no nothing well I do have electric, at least when the weather is good. I have lived in small ranching/farming communities almost my whole life. You don't approach a neighbor without fair warning. There is a reason for this. We are out on our own. Ranchers/farmers have been attacked and killed by illegals and drug runners. Even here in Nevada further away from the border there are drugs and meth problems. We are on our own. When my dad had a stroke and we called 911 it was 45 min before the sheriff showed up and another half hour for care flight. People don't have guns because we like them we have them because they are necessary. When we moved here our neighbor and remember I use that term loosely came over and said welcome, we keep to ourselves and mind our own business and we will all get along. Ok got it. The only reason I am mentioning this is to educate. The more people understand others lifestyles hopefully the less they will judge. 

I don't know what its like where the OP is but if she doesn't have AC and she doesn't have services I imagine its pretty rural and she ticks her neighbors off too badly they will take it out on her dog. I'm not saying that as a threat only to educate and to suggest she be careful.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Ok lets back up... Apparently I used the term neighbor too loosely. I do not live in a sad little town or any other town for that matter. I am out in the middle of nowhere. I don't have a water company I'm on a well, I don't have sewer, we have a septic tank I don't have cable t.v, I don't even have a phone... Only a cell phone. There are no grocery stores, no e-vets, no nothing well I do have electric, at least when the weather is good. I have lived in small ranching/farming communities almost my whole life. You don't approach a neighbor without fair warning. There is a reason for this. We are out on our own. Ranchers/farmers have been attacked and killed by illegals and drug runners. Even here in Nevada further away from the border there are drugs and meth problems. We are on our own. When my dad had a stroke and we called 911 it was 45 min before the sheriff showed up and another half hour for care flight. People don't have guns because we like them we have them because they are necessary. When we moved here our neighbor and remember I use that term loosely came over and said welcome, we keep to ourselves and mind our own business and we will all get along. Ok got it. The only reason I am mentioning this is to educate. The more people understand others lifestyles hopefully the less they will judge.
> 
> I don't know what its like where the OP is but if she doesn't have AC and she doesn't have services I imagine its pretty rural and she ticks her neighbors off too badly they will take it out on her dog. I'm not saying that as a threat only to educate and to suggest she be careful.


I am so glad I live in Australia 
I live in a similar sounding place over here in that we are remote.
Our neighbours are our lifeline....we all look out for each other and our small community pulls together to keep everyone safe.
Such a different mentality.....it just sounds plane scary over there.....


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

martemchik said:


> And we wonder why America has the highest murder rates in the world...


do some more research before you make a statement like that


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

sparra said:


> I am so glad I live in Australia
> I live in a similar sounding place over here in that we are remote.
> Our neighbours are our lifeline....we all look out for each other and our small community pulls together to keep everyone safe.
> Such a different mentality.....it just sounds plane scary over there.....


I feel this way about my neighbors and I live in the city. It's give and take. They help us with a lot of stuff. When it was 95 degrees inside my house they gave me a window AC unit they weren't using so we could get some sleep. I answer their computer questions since I work in IT and when my internet was down they gave me the password for their wireless so I could still work. We know who belongs in our neighborhood and who doesn't, so we all look out for each other, our dogs, and the kids and report anything suspicious right away. Since we all share fences, driveways, and trees it pays to be nice and develop a relationship so you have someone there to help when you need it. While we are very urban our neighborhood is sort of like it's own small town but it didn't get that way by itself, it's because people make the effort.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I feel this way about my neighbors and I live in the city. It's give and take. They help us with a lot of stuff. When it was 95 degrees inside my house they gave me a window AC unit they weren't using so we could get some sleep. I answer their computer questions since I work in IT and when my internet was down they gave me the password for their wireless so I could still work. We know who belongs in our neighborhood and who doesn't, so we all look out for each other, our dogs, and the kids and report anything suspicious right away. Since we all share fences, driveways, and trees it pays to be nice and develop a relationship so you have someone there to help when you need it. While we are very urban our neighborhood is sort of like it's own small town but it didn't get that way by itself, it's because people make the effort.


The world would be much better place if everyone made the same effort.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I feel this way about my neighbors and I live in the city. It's give and take. They help us with a lot of stuff. When it was 95 degrees inside my house they gave me a window AC unit they weren't using so we could get some sleep. I answer their computer questions since I work in IT and when my internet was down they gave me the password for their wireless so I could still work. We know who belongs in our neighborhood and who doesn't, so we all look out for each other, our dogs, and the kids and report anything suspicious right away. Since we all share fences, driveways, and trees it pays to be nice and develop a relationship so you have someone there to help when you need it. While we are very urban our neighborhood is sort of like it's own small town but it didn't get that way by itself, it's because people make the effort.


:thumbup:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sparra said:


> I am so glad I live in Australia
> I live in a similar sounding place over here in that we are remote.
> Our neighbours are our lifeline....we all look out for each other and our small community pulls together to keep everyone safe.
> Such a different mentality.....it just sounds plane scary over there.....


Its not scary it's different. We help each other out too in our own ways. When a local died everyone including the school principal was there to bring food and help the kids. We do spaghetti feeds and karoake night at the local bar to raise funds for the family...We can be social on occasion.. That doesn't mean its ok to go walk your dog along someones fence line or stick your nose in where its not wanted. There is a clear line and most of us are here because we like it that way.


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Ok lets back up... Apparently I used the term neighbor too loosely. I do not live in a sad little town or any other town for that matter. I am out in the middle of nowhere. I don't have a water company I'm on a well, I don't have sewer, we have a septic tank I don't have cable t.v, I don't even have a phone... Only a cell phone. There are no grocery stores, no e-vets, no nothing well I do have electric, at least when the weather is good. I have lived in small ranching/farming communities almost my whole life. You don't approach a neighbor without fair warning. There is a reason for this. We are out on our own. Ranchers/farmers have been attacked and killed by illegals and drug runners. Even here in Nevada further away from the border there are drugs and meth problems. We are on our own. When my dad had a stroke and we called 911 it was 45 min before the sheriff showed up and another half hour for care flight. People don't have guns because we like them we have them because they are necessary. When we moved here our neighbor and remember I use that term loosely came over and said welcome, we keep to ourselves and mind our own business and we will all get along. Ok got it. The only reason I am mentioning this is to educate. The more people understand others lifestyles hopefully the less they will judge.
> 
> I don't know what its like where the OP is but if she doesn't have AC and she doesn't have services I imagine its pretty rural and she ticks her neighbors off too badly they will take it out on her dog. I'm not saying that as a threat only to educate and to suggest she be careful.


I don't mean to offend, truly I don't. It is difficult to pick up tone via text. You say this to educate so that people will judge others lifestyles less. It sounded to me that you were applying what would happen in your situation to what would happen in the OP's situation. Whereas the OP has stated several times that she is not in fear for her safety or her dog's safety. Montana is just as rural (if not more so) than Nevada. But due to differences in demographics and proximity to the border of Mexico, there is much less danger to a rural resident (from people at least). 

I think you only meant what you originally posted as a warning. Like: "hey this is what could happen, be careful." But after that was said, it would seem you could heed your own advice. "The more people understand others lifestyles hopefully the less they will judge." Your situation does not necessarily apply to the OPs, my situation does not necessarily apply to yours, and OPs situation is unique in that its her property not someone else's.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jelmer McGee said:


> I think you only meant what you originally posted as a warning. Like: "hey this is what could happen, be careful." But after that was said, it would seem you could heed your own advice. "The more people understand others lifestyles hopefully the less they will judge." Your situation does not necessarily apply to the OPs, my situation does not necessarily apply to yours, and OPs situation is unique in that its her property not someone else's.


I was just trying to explain myself because I could see some people misunderstood. I was not harping on the OP.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I grew up in a city, and I think relationships between neighbors there were more similar to what Shepherdmom talks about. City people live too close to each other, and they value their privacy and independence too much. I would avoid Liesje's neighborhood for sure, I think I would feel suffocated there.


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I was just trying to explain myself because I could see some people misunderstood. I was not harping on the OP.


Like I said, didn't mean to offend. A little understanding goes a long way in good relations between people, neighbors or otherwise. Situations are different depending on where you live.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Update*

Well I thought I would update everyone to the situation at hand. My neighbor had been out so her dog was inside, so I was outfront with Penny having some fun with the flirt pole when she came back home and I took the opportunity to talk to her. I told her that I was sorry about our confrontation and would like to try to work something out... she apologized for her reaction and told me she suffers with something wrong with her pancreas? cant remember what it was but appreantly causes her a great deal of pain and she hadnt been sleeping and said she should have handled it better, so she was approachable and we exchanged cell phone numbers so we could let each other know when the other persons dog needed to go out or when I was planning on taking Penny out for training ect. She told me she had her dogs first shots done and once he has all of them she would actually like to get together to let the dogs get to know each other. So I think things are going to work out well, and Im glad I dont have to have worries on my hand about upsetting the neighbor and being tense about the situation...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's great! I am glad that you were able to talk to her and work things out


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mandiah89 said:


> Well I thought I would update everyone to the situation at hand. My neighbor had been out so her dog was inside, so I was outfront with Penny having some fun with the flirt pole when she came back home and I took the opportunity to talk to her. I told her that I was sorry about our confrontation and would like to try to work something out... she apologized for her reaction and told me she suffers with something wrong with her pancreas? cant remember what it was but appreantly causes her a great deal of pain and she hadnt been sleeping and said she should have handled it better, so she was approachable and we exchanged cell phone numbers so we could let each other know when the other persons dog needed to go out or when I was planning on taking Penny out for training ect. She told me she had her dogs first shots done and once he has all of them she would actually like to get together to let the dogs get to know each other. So I think things are going to work out well, and Im glad I dont have to have worries on my hand about upsetting the neighbor and being tense about the situation...


Outstanding update!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

That's a great update! Glad things seem to be working out!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My neighbor's dog would bark whenever I had my dog outside in the backyard. Should I have stopped using my backyard, or not have let my dog out to use the bathroom anymore because of it? Their dog is often left outside for hours so it's not like I could've just waited until they brought him in.
He also barks at me whenever I go out in the yard to take out the trash, work in the garden, BBQ or anything else. My porch stairs end right near the fence and my yard's sidewalk is right alongside the fence so I have to walk right past the fence. So I can't really avoid going near their property (nor could my dog, to get from the house to the yard). I generally just ignore it, he's a small dog nd he's not aggressive just noisy. 
I live in the city, the houses are probably less than 10 feet apart here and everyone's backyard borders on the next person's backyard on both sides (in the back of the property is the alley though, not another yard). So there's no way to avoid passing next to another person's property if you want to leave your house. There are a number of dogs in my neighborhood that will bark when you walk by their house. Some seem to be outside a lot, others go crazy from inside their houses. I don't think I could easily take a walk and manage to avoid every single barking dog in the area, most blocks have at least one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is great that you were able to talk!


----------



## Jelmer McGee (Mar 10, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Well I thought I would update everyone to the situation at hand. My neighbor had been out so her dog was inside, so I was outfront with Penny having some fun with the flirt pole when she came back home and I took the opportunity to talk to her. I told her that I was sorry about our confrontation and would like to try to work something out... she apologized for her reaction and told me she suffers with something wrong with her pancreas? cant remember what it was but appreantly causes her a great deal of pain and she hadnt been sleeping and said she should have handled it better, so she was approachable and we exchanged cell phone numbers so we could let each other know when the other persons dog needed to go out or when I was planning on taking Penny out for training ect. She told me she had her dogs first shots done and once he has all of them she would actually like to get together to let the dogs get to know each other. So I think things are going to work out well, and Im glad I dont have to have worries on my hand about upsetting the neighbor and being tense about the situation...


That's great news!


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> So because of stubbornness and your conviction that you are right, you start a war with your neighbors one in which your dog might be on the losing end of? That is sad.


I had a similar situation to the OP. I will lay it out as simple as I possibly can for you. Let me know what you think.

The neighbor across the street from me breeds wolf crosses. They have a big, hulkin, hunkin piece of possibly dangerous, territorial dog over there that snarls and barks every time I go to MY mail box. Just so you know, MY mail box is down MY drive way and ACROSS the street, on the edge of their property. Am I supposed to stop retrieving MY mail because my neighbors dog throws a conipition fit for walking on public property? Is retrieving MY mail, which aggravates their dog, something I am supposed to fix? Should I apologize to them for making their dog bark? Should I not walk my dog over there either? Should I say screw my bills and my letters, my magazines? Ill just got get a P.O. Box and totally alter my lifestyle, something as simple as retrieving my mail, walking my dog, because the neighbors can't keep their dog quiet.

There is no stubborness there. There is common courtesy. My neighbors taught their dog to quit barking after a while. Their dog is their responsibility. If they complained to me, about me making their dog bark, just by walking, there wouldn't be a war. There would be a "fix YOUR dog" conversation. And then I would continue on my routine.

Different neighbor, two properties down, owns three little chihuaua things, very barky, dont listen great. Occasionally those dogs get out, run down the street to in front of my house and stop in the middle of the street. They stand there and bark and scream at my dog while I am walking him on the leash in my backyard. They are a danger to themselves, last time, two of them nearly got run over by passing traffic. So am I responsible for attracting them out of their yard? Should I stop walking my dog in my yard? Better yet, should I leave my job earlier or later to alter WHEN I walk my dog? What if one of them decides to venture into my yard to 'attack' my extremely timid and meek dog?

You really need to understand where responsibility of property lies. Dogs are property and responsibility of the owner. I have the quietest, meekest dog in my neighborhood. But the reactions of other dogs to my dog is my responsibility, right? I need to alter my lifestyle to take care of some one elses problem, right?

Edit/Add: In addition, should my neighbors not walk their dogs outside simply because my mail box is on the edge of their property?

Community is about living with each other, not trying to control each other.

LO


----------

